# 16 week old pup, first big groom!



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

So i'm not sure what I want to do for pups first groom. I want to leave her fluffy but with a neatened up look. 

I work in a grooming shop as a bather and in training for grooming so I want to do something I can do myself.

I can do clean face/feet just fine but would like ideas on what to do for a first haircut. I want to leave the coat fluffy so I was thinking of a snap. Most people who come in get pretty short cuts and i plan on leaving the coat a decent length.










That's how his coat is right now. I mainly want to groom him just for the sake of getting him used to it. The breeder has been grooming him quite often to get him used to the process so i'd like to continue that.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I love the show puppy look especially if you want to keep her a bit longer. It doesn't have to be the full on show clip but I love the way it puts shape into the pup but still keeps them looking fluffy. Pretty sure Siv has posted some gorgeous puppy cuts in here somewhere.


----------



## Luna09 (Mar 17, 2009)

Your poodle looks amazing!!! im sure you'll find something for you and her that will just click! Good luck!

Abe


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I like to just do face, feet and tail on puppies since it's harder to style such soft hair. You get your full look but with the clean face and feet it looks neat. You can also try and just scissor up the legs and belly to neaten the overall outline.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I love your puppies current look too. I would say to just trim her up a little and keep the face, feet and tail shaved. She's a doll! 

Did you actually pick her up yet? I can't to see more pics of her!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm actually picking him up TOMORROW! I was going to pick him up today but i want to make sure I have everything ready so today I set up his crate, bought some teething rings, kongs. I looked EVERYWHERE to find the same food the breeder uses (chicken soup) so I have 2 bags of it here now, i plan on keeping him on the same stuff at least while he's a puppy. My shepherd eats Taste of the Wild so i'll switch him to that after he's off the puppy food. I believe they are both made by "Diamond" foods so it shouldn't be too rough of a switch.

Anyway... im babbling, but what can I say.. i'm excited! I also bought a new leash and rolled leather collar, pet bed. I cleaned my entire house making sure to wash all the vinyl floors, etc...

I think i'm just trying to keep busy to make the time go by!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Aidan said:


> I'm actually picking him up TOMORROW! I was going to pick him up today but i want to make sure I have everything ready so today I set up his crate, bought some teething rings, kongs. I looked EVERYWHERE to find the same food the breeder uses (chicken soup) so I have 2 bags of it here now, i plan on keeping him on the same stuff at least while he's a puppy. My shepherd eats Taste of the Wild so i'll switch him to that after he's off the puppy food. I believe they are both made by "Diamond" foods so it shouldn't be too rough of a switch.
> 
> Anyway... im babbling, but what can I say.. i'm excited! I also bought a new leash and rolled leather collar, pet bed. I cleaned my entire house making sure to wash all the vinyl floors, etc...
> 
> I think i'm just trying to keep busy to make the time go by!


Who is the breeder ? He looks really nice , I also like the show puppy clip on him.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Jenlanepoodles.com is where im getting him from. He is listed on the "standard puppies available" it says "going home with stephanie" There are two others from the same litter available so if anyone in louisiana or florida feels like making a drive she has some cute puppies left!

I was debating between hot rod and the creme-parti male she has left but I love the darker coat on a dog and she said he seems to have a strong drive for playing fetch and retrieving and I really want a dog that will do that with me for hours. I'm a very active person so I need a dog to match my personality!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

He looks just gorgeous, not sure what the time is over there but it must be pick up day :smile: Have fun!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Blue Fox said:


> He looks just gorgeous, not sure what the time is over there but it must be pick up day :smile: Have fun!


Ditto that.

He looks to be floating when he walks a good sign to me! L O L: )


----------

